# DS #3834: Knights in the Nightmare 	 (USA)



## Rayder (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4995^^


----------



## Absynthe (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes. Yes. Thank you, world. Yes.


----------



## zeromac (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont see anything "special" about this game, looks like another average rpg

Offtopic: T.T Raydar, i was just about to post this lol, u beat me to it


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome; now the hype must be sustain.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Jun 4, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> I dont see anything "special" about this game, looks like another average rpg
> 
> Offtopic: T.T Raydar, i was just about to post this lol, u beat me to it


You obviously haven't played the demo, because it's hardly an RPG.


----------



## siriso-sama (Jun 4, 2009)

this is a good game people talk bad about it they they have not played it and believe the bad review instead of trying it all and all its very unique game


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 4, 2009)

Does it work on CycloDS 1.54 firmware?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 4, 2009)

I bought the game, but it won't be shipping for awhile anyway... 

Might as well play the damn game.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jun 4, 2009)

siriso-sama said:
			
		

> this is a good game people talk bad about it they they have not played it and believe the bad review instead of trying it all and all its very unique game



The same can be said about people who praise a game without trying it first, yet I don't see you complaining about them.

Anyway, this is another game I'll have to try. Eventually. Possibly during the summer. I really hope it lives up to the hype...


----------



## War (Jun 4, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Does it work on CycloDS 1.54 firmware?


Not to be rude or anything, but pretty much everything works on the Cyclo.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jun 4, 2009)

you'd think I'd try and beat Yggdra Union and Rivieria before playing this eh?


----------



## Hooya (Jun 4, 2009)

This is a kind of strategy rpg, or RTS type game right?  If I'm not a fan or things like the FF:Tactics series or things of that nature I wouldn't really care for this either, right?


----------



## sadak5 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hooya said:
			
		

> This is a kind of strategy rpg, or RTS type game right?  If I'm not a fan or things like the FF:Tactics series or things of that nature I wouldn't really care for this either, right?



It's more a mix of shooter and RTS, like putting together the Knight of lodis from GBA with a shooter
.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 5, 2009)

Quite an interesting game. The field is laid out like an SRPG, with units on certain tiles and such... but that's it. Your little selector on the screen (the Wisp), is what you have to worry about. It's the thing that can get hit and be damaged, not your units. So yea, you have to move the stylus around the screen while enemies are attacking (usually bullets, like a shooter) and dodge like a shooter, and try to select your units to attack at the same time. So there's a bit of a RTS element, but not at all like expected.

Whoever came up with this aspect is brilliant. It's not often I see a whole new type of gameplay. Oh, and there are about a million tutorials if you need 'em.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Jun 5, 2009)

I've played this 10 hours ago (what took you so long gbatemp?) but i don't like strategy-rpg's (in fact, i HATE them!) so i had to turn it off

... i was so sad because i thought this would be a normal *J*RPG


----------



## kaspal (Jun 5, 2009)

i've been expectin this one to come out... im gonna give it a try as soon as i can, hope it doesnt disapoints.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 5, 2009)

Very interesting gameplay style, and i would strongly reccomend working through the tutorials before anything else, or you will definately be confised.  But yeah, ncie game, interesting play, not so sure about the story though...  :/


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 5, 2009)

I hate SRPGs, but I'll give this a try anyway.

Who knows? I just might like it.


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Jun 5, 2009)

Isn't this the same as the jap version that was out a year ago?


----------



## aimansss95 (Jun 5, 2009)

i think so


----------



## Martiin (Jun 5, 2009)

deleted


----------



## aimansss95 (Jun 5, 2009)

got it already
it has been dumped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





waiting for some cheats..........maybe not


----------



## Boxcutteh (Jun 5, 2009)

Gonna try it, seems interesting.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 5, 2009)

Holy crap, this game is almost overwhelming. Between all the stuff going on at the same time on screen, knowing what everything does, dodging, managing your time, collecting things, sweet jebus, I love this game. And when I thought I about had it down, the in between battle thing showed me the options of managing units/exp, fusing items/weapons, and all the stuff I've already forgotten. There's a lot of stuff crammed into this game.

Also, while it is mostly SRPG, there's just too much other stuff going on to really consider it one. If you don't like SRPGs, this will probably not be to your liking. Hell, even if you DO like SRPGs, you may not like it. I think this is just a game for people who want something different, or a challenge.


----------



## Flameburst (Jun 5, 2009)

Ha! you think learning all that's hard... Try learning it by trial and error when its in japanese... (I had to do this cuz i desperately wanted to play the jap version) great game though. I love the bullet hell aspect. Reminds me kind of like big bang mini, cept lot harder. Now I can understand the story now! Yay!


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 5, 2009)

Game looks awfully complicated.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 5, 2009)

woah, that looks painful


----------



## TraumaHoundNDS (Jun 5, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> I bought the game, but it won't be shipping for awhile anyway...



Cool, then you get the sweet soundtrack. It's what made me buy The Dark Spire.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 5, 2009)

I tried to play this.. there are like 30 tutorial lessons.. I played all the most basic ones (around 10), started the game and I still have no idea about what is going on and what am I supposed to do


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 5, 2009)

Haha Cocky, same here!
I went through the basic stuff and now theres still like 30 more lessons >.<
Well, at least it's a different kind of gameplay, which is good.


----------



## sa1amandra (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome to bullet hell


----------



## Anakir (Jun 5, 2009)

This game looks insanely complex. It definitely caught my attention though. Gonna give it a go. Haven't picked up my ds in a while.


----------



## Kaos (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm amazed at the amount of tutorials.

10 in "First Steps", then a further *60* in "Tutorials".

And then 75 tips as well.


----------



## adzix (Jun 5, 2009)

TraumaHoundNDS said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here. btw i am 25 hrs into dark spire and still liking it A LOT.
and i think knights in the nightmare will be my next purchase, not only do you get the soundtrack but also a pretty nice artwork book afaik


----------



## hova1 (Jun 5, 2009)

how can you people like this? It looks confusing as hell, i wouldn't even try to download it.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jun 5, 2009)

hova1 said:
			
		

> how can you people like this? It looks confusing as hell, i wouldn't even try to download it.



Well if you don't try then you won't know what you will be missing =)


----------



## RvLeshrac (Jun 5, 2009)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> Welcome to bullet hell
> Bullet Meh.
> 
> Mushihime-sama is bullet hell.
> ...


Disgaea, La Pucelle, and Phantom Brave are complex.

This tries to do both, and accomplishes neither.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 5, 2009)

It looks super boring to me..and I mean really boring if not complex. How can you guys play this game?


----------



## kalmis (Jun 5, 2009)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> you'd think I'd try and beat Yggdra Union and Rivieria before playing this eh?



How are these games related? Other than from same company?

Gameplay sure looks interesting on this title. Will give it a shot for sure


----------



## shyo (Jun 5, 2009)

RvLeshrac said:
			
		

> sa1amandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant carry my playstation 2 around


----------



## hova1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> It looks super boring to me..and I mean really boring if not complex. How can you guys play this game?


People tend to go overly protective when it comes to Atlus and/or obscure japanese (s)RPG games. They're gonna play it no matter how shit the game is.


----------



## Kaos (Jun 5, 2009)

hova1 said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I don't like is when people just look at screenshots/videos and go "oh, that's crap". 

Once you do the tutorials and try a few levels it's really fun.


----------



## kjean (Jun 5, 2009)

Kaos said:
			
		

> What I don't like is when people just look at screenshots/videos and go "oh, that's crap".
> 
> Once you do the tutorials and try a few levels it's really fun.


Yeah, why people keep expecting something amazing look out of it. Because it's the mighy Nintendo's the suberb DS?


----------



## Tayki (Jun 5, 2009)

What about voices? Are they english or japanese? If english - has someone already tried to undub? No problems?


----------



## Absynthe (Jun 5, 2009)

They were already in english in the japanese release.


----------



## Clanver (Jun 5, 2009)

The game really hooked me~

I wasnt interested in the beginning after looking at some videos where i didnt understand a single thing.

Then i tried it yesterday, first it was great cause of the soundtrack, after playing all tutorials, i found myself enjoying the first missions and so on~
great game~


----------



## Zerrix (Jun 5, 2009)

Damn! PYRiDiA! I love ya for doing this!

Thanks, thanks, thanks.

I'm gonna try this.


----------



## ZeroBlitz (Jun 5, 2009)

hova1 said:
			
		

> how can you people like this? It looks confusing as hell, i wouldn't even try to download it.
> QUOTE(Raiyu245 @ Jun 5 2009, 06:39 AM) It looks super boring to me..and I mean really boring if not complex. How can you guys play this game?


It's complex so it doesn't look like a good game? I really don't understand where you people are coming from. I've never known a game's complexity to have any relation to how interesting it is - unless of course it's depth means you can get even more enjoyment out of it. 

You would have a point if it was nonsensically complex to the level that most people couldn't understand it even after giving themselves time to try. Other people that are playing it are saying it is a good game after learning to understand it through the tutorials. You haven't even played the game yet you're talking as if it looks so boring it's not worth your attention.


----------



## Jeff88 (Jun 5, 2009)

hova1 said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And people tend to make stupid assumption just because other people like the game.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 5, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> It looks super boring to me..and I mean really boring if not complex. How can you guys play this game?


Just try it, you'll love it or hate it but to me the gameplay is really innovative, just like the other games in the Dept. Heaven series. I like how you have to move the Wisp in order to evade your enemies' attacks and select what attack you'll do and things like that. It's not a very hard game, but the gameplay really makes up for that. Also, it's not as complex as it looks. As I already said, just try it. It's good.


----------



## Just Joe (Jun 5, 2009)

hova1 said:
			
		

> how can you people like this? It looks confusing as hell, i wouldn't even try to download it.
> QUOTE(Raiyu245 @ Jun 5 2009, 06:39 AM) It looks super boring to me..and I mean really boring if not complex. How can you guys play this game?



Well you guys are in luck, as there have been a couple of Imagine games dumped just recently which are simple to understand and not complex at all. They're also really colourful and bright, so you might find them _really super fun_, and they could interest you in a new future career, who knows. 

I've got no affinity for Atlus in general, I find their games to be a bit hit or miss, but I do like the fact that they're willing to take a chance and release games, in the West, which have unique and original ideas, even if they don't always work. At least they're trying something new, which Knights in the Nightmare is, and for my part I really like this one. Yes it's complex, but they've included tutorials, and lots of them, to help you understand the concept, so yes this isn't a pick up and play kind of game, but that doesn't mean it's not a good one. At least bother to try it properly before condemning it.


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 5, 2009)

kalmis said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



err, if i recall correctly, they belong to the same universe


----------



## Domination (Jun 5, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> kalmis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. The dept heaven series.


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 5, 2009)

yea same universe but got nothing to do with each other
LOL


----------



## qlum (Jun 5, 2009)

this game is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, I went ahead and did every tutorial available (took a while). And I've now played a few chapters. You really only need the first basics tutorial. If you feel like it, look into EXP distribution and item power ups. Other than that, the first set of tutorials (which aren't that long, people. Haven't you guys played a MGS game before?) are plenty to get you into the game.

Once you get into it, the complexity isn't that daunting. In fact, it all just makes sense. It is complex, no doubt, but it all works. Ikaruga had some odd concepts for a shooter, but it turned out great. I think what gets people is the fact that it's all in real time. But I think Trauma Center was more difficult for real time on screen madness.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like a nice game to me,gonna download it for no reason  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## BlackNeedle (Jun 5, 2009)

"complex" sounds to me like a nice precondition for an entertaining game. =)
But I won't judge before I actually tried, because you can't.
So I know what I'm going to do tomorrow... =)
~BlackNeedle


----------



## hksmrchan (Jun 5, 2009)

Darn... I just uploaded mines to megaupload and was going to ask where to contact a dumper ;x

I'll get the next big dump: pokemon? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

awesome game


----------



## Last Symphony (Jun 5, 2009)

This game is so complex... and yet, I liked its mechanics...
It's a very unique game...

It almost took forever to finish the Tutorials and Tips...
But it's worth it anyway...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 5, 2009)

Just Joe said:
			
		

> hova1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok for one, why are you being so immature about it? I'm not the one to judge a game if I haven't played it yet. I've played the Japanese way before this one was even out so I have the right to make my assumption that its complex.


----------



## Just Joe (Jun 5, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Ok for one, why are you being so immature about it?
> 
> It's genetic. Wolverine got Mutant Healing Factor and Bone Claws, I got Super Sarcasm and a headache.
> 
> QUOTE(Raiyu245 @ Jun 5 2009, 08:11 PM) I'm not the one to judge a game if I haven't played it yet. I've played the Japanese way before this one was even out so I have the right to make my assumption that its complex.



Yes I too played the Japanese release, and I also found it very complex, but I've put that down to the fact I can't read Japanese, and that I don't find trial and error much fun over very long periods. 

Unfortunately your only comments were _"It *looks* super boring to me..and I mean really boring if not complex. How can you guys play this game?"_ and so I also made an assumption, which was that you hadn't actually played this release properly, if at all.

Maybe I was wrong, but at least it proves the point that _"You should never make an assumption, because you'll make an *ASS* out of *U* and... *MPTION*"_.


----------



## hksmrchan (Jun 5, 2009)

Omans, I just got past the first boss, its AWESOME. I'm a big fan of touhou like games and this hits the spot xD


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jun 6, 2009)

I went through all of the "First Step" tutorials and a few of the other ones but I still have no clue what's going on. I guess I'll try playing through them again later. =/


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 6, 2009)

I like this game too much. It's a simple concept but I'm completely addicted. I guess it's like Robotron


----------



## 5H3N10n9 (Jun 6, 2009)

finally! i was waiting for these like 4ever.


----------



## personager (Jun 6, 2009)

Very complicated but brilliant game. Took me about 45 minutes just to go through the tutorials and tips etc. These are the games and gaming companies/publishers people should appreciate, being risky and innovative by releasing a game which might not appeal to the masses in an age of gaming where everyone is obsessed about making games "family friendly."


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, I was really liking it until I finished the tutorials and started playing the actual game. Now I can't complete the first battle. I can't defeat the enemies. Love the concepts, though. They've really implemented the touch screen in some simple but entertaining ways for an SRPG. Just wish I knew what I was doing.


----------



## pppppooooo (Jun 6, 2009)

This game gets boring fast. Pick units, pick weapons, charge attacks, BOOM, end round. Repeat-repeat-repeat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well then again that's how every other game is too.


----------



## RvLeshrac (Jun 6, 2009)

shyo said:
			
		

> I cant carry my playstation 2 around



Aye, but you can play Disgaea on a PSP. And if you have a PS2-BC PS3, you can Remote Play.

With a decent laptop, you can just emulate the PS2.


----------



## DS1 (Jun 6, 2009)

pppppooooo said:
			
		

> This game gets boring fast. Pick units, pick weapons, charge attacks, BOOM, end round. Repeat-repeat-repeat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I was gonna say, this is like a super fancy version of Every Extend... which was an awesome game in and of itself.

I beat the Japanese version, but I picked it up again because I thought I could understand the story better if it was in English... but no, just as confusing.


----------



## BestIntrest (Jun 6, 2009)

After you look through a few tuts it's not that confusing. 

Anyone have any comments on the story? I haven't bothered to read any of it.


----------



## ninovalenti (Jun 6, 2009)

is there a helping thread about this game? cant figure out what to do in the first mission. and why make my char so less damage? wtf?? what to DO???


----------



## DS1 (Jun 6, 2009)

BestIntrest said:
			
		

> After you look through a few tuts it's not that confusing.
> 
> Anyone have any comments on the story? I haven't bothered to read any of it.



Besides that it's confusing, no. It makes more an more sense as you go on (like any good story), but it's confusing at first because each chapter you get a scene that's in the past, and another is in the present. The scenes in the past aren't in order, so it's not like other games where they reveal a little more with each flashback. The thing is I'm not exactly sure of the time that the game takes place. I know it's after the King dies (obviously), but I can't remember how many days after. I'll figure it out the next time through.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it starts only a few days after his death and progresses from there.


----------



## Prevent (Jun 6, 2009)

man i just started playing this game...........THIS GAME IS DEEP
i just love this game


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 6, 2009)

ZeroEXE93 said:
			
		

> I went through all of the "First Step" tutorials and a few of the other ones but I still have no clue what's going on. I guess I'll try playing through them again later. =/


I was having the same problem at first. Turns out I wasnt equipting wepons.  Make use you touch a wepon, slide it over to the unit you want to give it to and hold it for however long you need to and then finally let it go. dont pick up the stylus from the screen until then.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow Bullet hell type games are my favorite cuz if u let someone watch u play they freak out. Sounds crazy I'll buy it tomorrow. From NP this was the first line in the review>> "Some games have a learning curve. This has a learning cliff."


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 7, 2009)

i like the riviera series... totally gonna try this and i forgot about it actually...
try the game, it has been reviewed as a gr8 game


----------



## Purdie (Jun 7, 2009)

Just Joe said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good show.
Also, pretty great game, although it's a bit like it's not sure what it wants to be.


----------



## Trafind_Com (Jun 8, 2009)

i like this games.


----------



## jerbz (Jun 9, 2009)

this game is incredible
im just learning as i go
i got through the first level it wasnt too hard.


----------



## testatura (Jun 9, 2009)

...great game,in some strange way reminds me of front mission.. dunno why,althought it is a bit confusing,there is like what 40 characters and they all have some doubts,n shit,I mean I am not stupid,but I have no bloody idea whats goin on who are all those knights,warriors etc...its probably some dark mystery thing coming from the forest or somewhere... its like in most Jap movies when you get everything in the end.. however its cool,frantic a bit, has great effects,so far not difficult, must try/buy for strategy action fans..


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 9, 2009)

you know what was funny? i was playing this game and i realised something, i didn't realised that i can just change the default soldiers to the ones that i had recruited previously, i thought that they were meant to be used in some big epic battle later on, needless to say, i restarted the game, thanks to this, i had lost too many key items :S


----------



## DS1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Alright, the story was only really confusing to me up until scene 20. Everything after that made sense, and if something didn't make sense it was just meant there was going to be a bigger surprise later. I have to say this game has one of the best stories I've seen in a long long time. Very awesome game, and now I want to go back and play Riviera and Ygddrrsasdsl Union (although I might get a PSP for the later because it looks pretty awesome on a bigger screen).


----------



## Private|Par (Jun 10, 2009)

Anyone ran out of weapons yet? Just wondering if such a thing is possible, as I think that would totally just make the game fail. I've managed to get some high-level weapons, like an Aurora Axe and stuff, but I don't know if I'm going to run out of Frozen Axes. I realise I can combine them to create a higher durability weapon, but there's only so many of them. Will post this in the help thread as well.


----------



## quartercast (Jun 10, 2009)

Trafind_Com said:
			
		

> i like this games.



You fails.


----------



## NinjaGaijin (Jun 10, 2009)

Just wanted to throw out there that I love this game as well.  For anyone with doubts, give it a try.  I don't know why people are saying they can't figure it out.  Yes there are quite a few tutorials, but most are less than 20 seconds long.  If you can't understand what you're supposed to do then I don't know how you function as a gamer =).  It's no button masher, but it's far from brain surgery as well.  Gorgeous game, plays like a dream, amazing depth, don't let it scare you away!


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 15, 2011)

Greatgamme, dont know anyone that cleared the game.


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 15, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> Greatgamme, dont know anyone that cleared the game.



Cleared both Red and Blue mode.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 15, 2011)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try out again, but this time pay a lot of attention at the tutorial, great game!!!


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 15, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> gameandmatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, it is a great game.


----------

